

History: Two NSA cryptographers defect (1960) - scottshea
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_and_Mitchell_Defection

======
scottshea
The reason I post is that the NSA, DOD and HUAC started a smear campaign. The
duo defected because of their frustration at NSA activities not being reported
to Congress. Might be some parallels to today.

